# Potato Salad for meat lovers



## scarbelly (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is one I have used for years for parties and even in some small catering events - I always have folks asking me for the recipe 

Gary’s Potato Salad

Serves 10 
Go the local deli and have them cut you one slice each of these meats. Each slice should be about the thickness of your little finger.

Soprasetta - these slices will be about 3” round
Hard Salami - you want the larger one about 3” round
Ham – this is going to be about a 3 X 4 “ hunk - cut this in half and save for another use

Cut these into small chunks then throw them into a food processer and fine chop into little pieces and set aside for assembly

10 small potatoes 
1/2 - 3/4 medium onion chopped ( depends on your taste)
Thawed frozen peas - green beans - white corn 2 cups combined - more corn and peas than green beans
Mayo to taste - 
Garlic Powder to taste
Salt to taste 
Pepper to taste

Boil the potatoes and save the water 
Cool the potatoes and the water until well chilled
Peel and cube the potatoes 

Assemble in layers

Add in the potatoes, onion, meat, veggies, mayo (large spoonful per layer), spices in layers and mix with your hands when done- add a little of the water for moisture - the potatoes are going to absorb a lot of the mayo and water - I start with 1/4 cup water before I add any additional mayo

Chill and taste after an hour or so and adjust mayo and seasonings. Chill for 3-4 hours 


Let me know what you think - I am making a big batch this weekend and will post some pics


----------



## gnubee (Sep 2, 2009)

At a glance I'd say it would be a good idea to fry up some bacon to just barely chrispy, chop up and add in with the other meats. I always add bacon to my tato salad. 

Your recipe looks very good I will have to try it out. 

PS. Everything is better with bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 2, 2009)

The soprasetta and salami add some good spice but you are right - everything is better with bacon -


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 16, 2010)

Since so many folks are doing graduations I thought I would give this a bump in case someone needed a good tater salad recipe


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Outstanding recipe my friend. I will be trying it out on the 4th of July!


----------

